# We finally got together



## David Van Asperen (Oct 8, 2016)

I was really happy to finally make one of the meet ups
Had a blast with @Sprung @Schroedc 
Stopped in and stopped Matt from making any real progress on his van on Fri afternoon then drove to Peterson Mn while taking in the fall foilage. Sat morning I went to Colin's shop and bugged him for a couple of hour before Matt got there 
Learned a lot about that part of Mn but most important to me was finding out that this online Wood Barter family is real great people that have real big hearts and dreams just as big
Colin thanks for hosting and thanks Matt for arranging it Made my year

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 5 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 8, 2016)

What a handsome bunch right there boys and girls.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks for making the trip! I hope your wife didn't mind too much. 

I'm always up to have folks visit!

It was a great afternoon with a few great guys. After you left another guy that @Sprung knows made it out from over near Milwaukee and brought a bit of wood for Matt and I. I've already blanked his name, I think he's on WB a little, Matt can confirm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes, it was great to finally meet you, Dave, and to see you again, Colin! Was a great weekend!

Matt was the buddy of mine that made it out. 

Still about 70 miles until home. Back on the road! Alarm goes off at 5am tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 8, 2016)

Very cool. One of these days I hope to meet someone from here.....
Good to see friendships build and prosper from here into the real world.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool. One of these days I hope to meet someone from here.....
> Good to see friendships build and prosper from here into the real world.....



It always feels good when I can prove to my wife that at least some of my friends aren't imaginary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 8, 2016)

I get that too from Michele.... :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 8, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I get that too from Michele.... :)


Ummm...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 8, 2016)

Drive safe Matt.
We made home safe and sound about 7:30 total of about 770 miles and well worth the drive.
We ended up taking the route that Colin suggested to get some good foliage view before hitting the interstate for the fast track home.
Kim was extremely tolerant , not one complaint ,or nudge to hurry up and quite bs ing. I am blessed with a bride that is not only tolerant with me and my wood obsession, but actually encourages me and at times challenges to learn a new technique usually to help her complete one of her projects. Kim is quite talented in many different crafts, she scrolled for several years and when I asked her about doing a cutting for me she told me that it seemed like I should learn how to do that myself " you might even like it " " especially if we had a better scroll saw. I tried it , I liked it , and I bought a better saw
I guess that just makes it harder for me to deny her some of the things that make her crafting easier, but that is how my sawmill happened ---another story for another time.

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 8, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ummm...


----------



## Sprung (Oct 9, 2016)

Reporting in - made it home safely, pulled into the driveway about midnight. Time for bed...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2016)

Meetings like this are very cool, there should be more of them, but it is hard to organise sometimes with work schedules etc. But I have been to a few and it is always cool to meet people that you have been talking to but never seen in person and to talk about things that you have a similar interest in. I would love to plan something like this in Michigan next year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 9, 2016)

Who is who in the picture? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 9, 2016)

@David Van Asperen is the guy on the right, I'm the one in flannel on the left and @Sprung is in the middle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2016)

I knew Colin but couldn't figure who was who on the other two. Always good to put names to faces. Or faces to names. Glad y'all had fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey who took the pic?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey who took the pic?



David's Wife

Reactions: Like 1


----------

